
Gamebridge: Fitting Square Pegs into Round Holes Since 2020 - todsacerdoti
https://christine.website/blog/gamebridge-2020-05-09
======
WalterGR
What does this _do_? Around halfway through the article:

> One of the more interesting side effects of getting inputs over chat for a
> game like Mario 64...

